# Virginia Bee keepers (clubs?)



## Runners (Nov 6, 2003)

Our family is relatively new to bee keeping, 4 of them completed a really good class in Caswell county, N.C. last spring (3 are not N.C. certified).

* We're looking for a good club in south central Virginia. Not something with a bunch of folks complaining about how the government - and seldom ever getting to the subject of BEES. We live right in the middle of Pittsylvania county.*

At a recent "organic producers" meeting in Lynchburg, several people expressed an interest in a bee keeping class. We'd like them to do a beginner bee keeping class this fall (maybe winter?).

Any Virginians out there interested, or know of any good clubs?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Try some of these.....

http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/association/va.htm

http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/

http://www.ento.vt.edu/~fell/apiculture/vabees/vabees.htm

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Runners (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

